# Funny Subtitles - McDonalds McCafe Chinese Commercial



## Larry (Feb 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;gKGTGWrroYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKGTGWrroYE[/video]
This is a video I made on the last day of 2010 using the PS3's editing and uploading video software. I never got to share with you, FA. Tell me what you think!


----------

